# Hilfe ? datenmissbrauch?



## Nrw90 (2 Oktober 2012)

hallo  vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen? heute habe ich eine komische email von google erhalten..

ABSENDER: [email protected]

Dear Webmaster Tools user,
We know that having a healthy and well-performing website is important to you. To keep you informed about your site's status Webmaster Tools will now automatically send you a notification email if there are critical or important issues that we detect with your site.
We'll only send you email for issues that we think have significant impact on your site's health or search performance which have clear actions that you can take to address. For example, we'll email you if we detect malware on your site or see a significant increase in errors while crawling your site.
For most sites these kinds of issues will occur rarely. If your site does happen to have an issue we cap the number of emails we send over a certain period of time to avoid flooding your inbox.
If you don't want to receive any email from Webmaster Tools you can change your email delivery preferences at https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/preferences.
We hope that you find this change a useful way to stay up-to-date on critical and important issues regarding your site's health.
If you'd like more information about Webmaster Tools and building Google-friendly websites please visit  http://www.google.com/webmasters.
The Webmaster Tools Team

hat da jemand meine Daten missbraucht?


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2012)

Du hast oder hattest eine Website, oder?


----------



## Nrw90 (2 Oktober 2012)

NEIN!!! noch nie gehabt!

Ich habe eine ganz böse Vermutung. Ich habe/ HATTE streit mit einer ziemlich dubiosen Firma ging um eine prepaid Mastercard gold. Die hatte ich zwar bestellt, allerdings habe ich das rückgängig gemacht. Die Unterlagen die ich Unterschreiben und zurück senden sollte habe ich auch gleich in den Müll geworfen. Jetzt wollte die Firma trotzdem Geld, ich habe darauf hingewiesen das von mir keine Zahlung erfolgt. Ich vermute evtl wurden von einem Angestellten dieser Firma absichtlich und /oder als rache meine Daten missbraucht.


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2012)

Nrw90 schrieb:


> Ich vermute evtl wurden von einem Angestellten dieser Firma absichtlich und /oder als rache meine Daten missbraucht.


So ein Quatsch!

Die eMail, die du da bekommen hast, ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach Werbung. Ist einer Webmaster, dann wird er sich evtl. dafür interessieren, ist er´s nicht, dann ist das was für die Tonne!


----------



## Goblin (2 Oktober 2012)

Das is Werbespam,hab ich auch mal bekommen


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Oktober 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das is Werbespam,hab ich auch mal bekommen


Me too!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (2 Oktober 2012)

Anscheinend hat diese Email jeder erhalten, der einen Mail-Account bei Google hat.


----------



## Goblin (2 Oktober 2012)

Bei mir wars am 27.10. Natürlich sofort gelöscht den Müll


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Das is Werbespam,hab ich auch mal bekommen


Also Werbemails sehen anders aus ...
... solltest Du aber schon wissen


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Oktober 2012)

Sobald mal jemand die Webmaster Tools von Google nutzte und wenn es nur die Funktion war um Google-Einträge zu löschen, weil das Ziel nicht mehr existiert, hat anscheinend so eine Mail bekommen, die bei mir übrigens in Deutsch war.

Von Missbrauch von Daten kann hier keine Rede sein. Diese "böse Vermutung" ist eine reine Einbildung.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Oktober 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Von Missbrauch von Daten kann hier keine Rede sein.


So isses! Zumindest liegt kein Datenmissbrauch vor, von dem Google etwas wüsste.


----------

